# Sticker Shock



## acemakr (Jan 14, 2010)

I was at a party this past weekend and a long time friend and very experienced BBQ'er was amazed that I'd not tried apple wood. He said something to the effect that if I tried it, I'd not go back to hickory, mesquite, or whatever.

So, on Monday, with several errands to run, I included a search for apple wood. The first several places I tried had sold out since before the holidays. My last resort was a place in Southlake, TX called BBQ Outfitters and they had two bags. I grabbed one, dug for my wallet, and forked over $29 for about 14 pounds. I'm still pretty new at smoking so I had no clue about a fair price, and I thought that $2.07 per pound was a bit high.

Cabela's had an ad insert in today's paper and they had apple wood chips for $2.50 per pound. I don't know why I didn't consider an online purchase and a kinda glad I didn't. The convenience of an online purchase here would have cost me $3.00 per pound.

I got lucky this time around. What's a reasonable price for apple wood?


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 14, 2010)

I know that they like to do things in a big way down in Texas (especially that price for wood). Try going to: doitbest.com. Yuo can buy 10# bags of apple and pecan for $8.29 and cherry for $8.49. Best part, no shipping charge or tax. They will deliver to your local hardware store for pick-up. In your case it would be in Sanger.


----------



## jdt (Jan 14, 2010)

round here it goes for $40 or $50 a rick, not sure weight wise but I suspect its over 100 lbs so its under $.50 a lb for sure.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Sanger is no more than 10 to 12 miles from where I live. I like 85 cents a pound. And, yes - Texas is all about BIG.

Gary


----------



## striper (Jan 15, 2010)

You might also check Academy Sports.  Not sure if they carry Apple but I got 2 large bags of Mini Pecan Logs for $10.99 each.  I'm guessing about 25 pounds to the bag.


----------

